# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Mating

## buckaroo

I have 2 toads that have been in amplexus for the past 7 days with no results. The male has refused to eat but the female will eat if it is placed in front of her. Any advice on what I should do with these two? I am getting very worried. These toads have been housed together for a couple years and have never mated before and it is also the wrong time of year. Should I try to separate them? Or just let them be. Thank you!

----------


## Logan

Well, is there a large body of water in the tank? If not, that could be why they've stayed in amplexus for so long, no where to lay the eggs.

----------

